# Petflow told me they were no longer going to carry Dr Tim's



## NewfieAussie (Feb 19, 2013)

My dogs do great on Dr Tims dog food. Great food, great price. I can't buy it locally so I order it through Chewy and Petflow. Wonderful service with both. I ordered last week a variety of things and added an 8 lb bag of Dr Tim's Kinesis GF to make the total of $49 for free shipping. When I got it it was due to expire in three weeks, on May 2nd 2013. The bag had a slit and big hole where the top folds together. Kibble had spilled into the box. Thought I would just forget about it but later decide to call Petflow and see about a replacement bag. The girl at petflow was very nice, appologized and would credit my account instead of sending out a fresher sealed bag. I told her I would just as soon get a bag of food but she informed me they were discontinuing Dr Tim's.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (May 19, 2009)

That's really disheartening. I've been also ordering it from petflow or chewy. I liked petflow since they usually carried the bigger bags.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Chewy is more expensive too. I was looking a few weeks ago and they wanted $20 more for the bag of Momentum than Petflow. Price keeps jumping up, closer to $2/lb and over depending on the size of bag. That is why as much as I love buying online, I've started buying locally. While they can still stop carrying a food, it seems less likely than these online places and prices seem to not change as quickly. I really like Native food and all the places I ordered it quit carrying it and it isn't sold near me. Joey was doing good on the Redpaw and it jumped $10 a bag and it may seem little, but it adds up especially when I have others to feed. Sucks.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

There seems to be an issue with dt tim's packaging ( holes in bags) for certain foods.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

That's too bad. Maybe Tim will chime in.


----------



## dr tim (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi Marie;

Petflow is still carrying us so there was some misinformation on the part of the salesperson. An issue with a larger sized grain free bag developing a hole during single bag transport might be what she had confused as we stopped shipping those until it got fixed.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (May 19, 2009)

Super good to hear. Thanks DT.


----------



## zoeandzack (Apr 10, 2013)

How large is the kibble size of Tim's? Is it appropriate for toy breeds?


----------



## mytega (Jul 31, 2012)

I was just about to panic. Thanks all for the info!

The kibble size is smaller than other brands I've fed recently like TOTW, Orijen,and Hi-Tek Naturals.


----------



## NewfieAussie (Feb 19, 2013)

Glad to hear Petflow is NOT discontinuing Dr Tim's, however I am ready to start buying dog food sold local. Wish Dr Tim's was.

There is still a problem with the white bags going on, I ordered two 15 lb Dr Tims Grain Free Kinesis from Chewy last week. I even asked the sales guy on the phone if they were the good heavyweight Dr Tims bags and he said they were. Well, I just opened the box and inside were two more white bags, both split open near the top where the flap folds together. The splits were about 6 inches long. One bag had about a fourth of it spilled out in the box. The expiration date is Aug 15, 2013. This is getting old. It actually happened a few other times I didn't write about on here. My dogs do great on this food, high quality, decent price but I think I am going to have to stop ordering from Chewy and Petflow. I get old product in damaged bags. The other damaged bag was actually Pursuit 8 lbs(not Kinesis GF) that was due to expire May 2 2013. (three weeks from arrival date)

Time to go back to a locally sold dog food where i can read the expiration date and make sure it's fresh and check there are no rips in the bag.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Does Dr Tim's direct sell to the public?


----------



## dr tim (Mar 27, 2011)

We do but in pallet sizing to kennels. Actually sell a lot that way.


----------



## dr tim (Mar 27, 2011)

Hello Newfie;

I apologize for the bag issue as this has been a difficult problem at the plant level. If you would email me directly at [email protected] I can help you further, please.


----------



## NewfieAussie (Feb 19, 2013)

Ok, I just did. Sorry to write anything negative, the food itself is amazing, my Newfoundland, Aussie, Smooth Collie and Rough Collie are all thriving on it. Rough Collie acts years younger, all doing great, beautiful coats, active and eat it up, but it's no fun getting old bags with holes.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Oct 29, 2008)

I know this thread is a year old, but I recently ordered 2 small bags of Dr. Tim's from Chewy.com. One of Kinesis regular and one Kinesis grain free. When they came they were short dated....not too short, but short enough that I would not have bought them from a store. They were bought end of Feb. 2014 and had expiration dates of mid April 2014. It generally takes my small dogs a couple months to go through small bags. I didn't even think of contacting Chewy.com. I just went ahead and put them in the front of the rotation. The food itself smelled and looked fine and I guess tasted great because the dogs went nuts! Anyway, Dr. Tim spoke on his FB page and said that he would have a talk with Chewy.com about it. I just ordered 2, 15 lb. bags of Kinesis from them and I hope they have better dates. I also noticed that there is nowhere on the website where you can leave a comment regarding your order. I would have stated a preference of the most outdated Kinesis they had, if there was. My girls are doing great on Dr. Tim's Kinesis!! Even the one Cavalier who I thought had poultry issues is doing fine....go figure!


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

I had a problem getting kibble (not Dr. Tim's) close to expiration date from Chewy. I complained, and they offered to send me two new bags. Got them and they were the same expiration date! :frusty: Luckily, they were small bags, so I froze all but the one I needed to use at the time.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Interesting we are all having similar experiences with expiration dates. It's another reason why I stopped using chewy so often is because it takes me while to get through even a medium sized bag, so I want it to be as fresh as possible.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Oct 29, 2008)

Yeah, I know what you mean. I only have a few places to get Dr. Tim's and now that I love the food, too. Most of the places only sell the largest bag. Chewy sells the medium bag and that's the biggest I want to order. Like I said before, I recently ordered a 15 lb. bag of Kinesis regular and a 15 lb. bag of Kinesis grain free. Hopefully the dates are good because I won't need food for awhile. I would never buy the biggest bag for my three small ones.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I must be lucky, I've ordered from Chewy a lot & the expiration dates were fine.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

i have never had a problem with chewy. ever.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

I love chewy as a whole. This last bag of pet guard I got was cut open near the top and a hole in the bottom and then I had about 3 months time to use it up before it expired. THEN I had puking and dire-rear in 3 of the 4 dogs. Darby has an iron stomach, thankfully. But I generally LOVE pet guard and have never had a problem with it. So I supposed it was 'off' because of the holes and expiration being so close. 

Other than that they are great about refunds and such.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Oct 29, 2008)

I just got my 2, 15 lb. bags today of Dr. Tim's. The regular Kinesis had an expiration date that was fine....a year from now. However, the 15 lb. bag of Kinesis grain free's expiration date was 6/2014. Again, not expired yet but only 3 months out. Also, there was no packing slip included in the box! I called and let them know about this. I'm becoming disappointed in Chewy.com. I won't need food for quite awhile now, so okay....


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

StellaLucyDesi said:


> I just got my 2, 15 lb. bags today of Dr. Tim's. The regular Kinesis had an expiration date that was fine....a year from now. However, the 15 lb. bag of Kinesis grain free's expiration date was 6/2014. Again, not expired yet but only 3 months out. Also, there was no packing slip included in the box! I called and let them know about this. I'm becoming disappointed in Chewy.com. I won't need food for quite awhile now, so okay....


Return it! Chances are they'll credit your card & tell you to donate the food.
Maybe call them next time & ask about expiration dates.


----------

